# my new old Omega



## Spandy (Jun 17, 2017)

Been away a while and then lost my password, along with my reason.. Photobucket is useless so am trying flikr as I don't know how to use the forums picture hosting, or perhaps don't have enough posts to do so yet.

Anyway, here's my latest acquisition, bought at auction for not much ( under 50 Just ), I took a punt as no serial numbers on the back of old Omegas. I think its around 1969, cant find any with the same face, ill post more pics tomorrow.





Case is 20 micron gold plate.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Nice. As far as I know this dial is a rarer one but I don't know what it's called. Seen a few like this but not this model.


----------



## Spandy (Jun 17, 2017)

Yes I am intrigued by the dial, also has some markings on the outside of the back it reads 1948 at the top followed by 13 VI then 1969 at the bottom ( ill post a pic tomoz. Ive had it on the side since Sunday and it runs a dream and is keeping time.


----------



## Spandy (Jun 17, 2017)

here is a picture of the back ( outside ) of the case, The inside is pictured above.



any Ideas what it may mean ?


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

The movement serial number is that of a 1969, 48 - 69 would be a 21st birthday perhaps.


----------



## Spandy (Jun 17, 2017)

Thanks, Nice to have my guess confirmed.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Blimey, an Omega for 50 quid? Well played that man, must surely be the bargain of the year :notworthy:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

You certainly got a bargain there cal 601 movements are very good , as already said looks like a 21st present maybe the 13 v1 is the 13th June ?

Great find though well done


----------



## Spandy (Jun 17, 2017)

yes I'm really pleased with it. Had a good look before the auction, as id never seen a face like it before I was a little thrown, with no serial numbers to go on outside the case it really was a punt. I couldn't wait to get back home and get the back off!! I was relieved and pleased when I saw the movement.

the closest style I have seen is the Geneve, probably a bit dressy for me but I couldn't resist.


----------



## customizedial (Aug 5, 2017)

very good condition! you may consider reface it a bit.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

The watch may have been given to someone who served or was employed during that period. The engraving seems as though it was done by an engineer rather than an artist?

mike


----------

